# Fed up and want to give in - know what I mean?



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Not going to of course, but today, after a recovery on Wednesday and Thursday, today again have that trapped-in-my-mind feeling, not being able to connect with and absorb my surroundings, negative obsessive thought loops, am I really here? is the world really here? that feeling of nobody being in, kind of fractured thinking. Its familiar, and I know its not right, but I still find it so bloody hard to deal with. Not used to this change in state over periods of days, most of my life it has been extreme bi-polar condition with six month episodes, in, six months out. Keep telling the head to SHUT UP! Bored, depressed and frustrated by it. It always makes me feel as if I could just sit and stare into space, doing anything else seems out of reach. However, press on, press on, turn your mind outwards, do not obsess, get on with things, meet up with people,..........................


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

know exactly what u mean.. it sux bigtime!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

ups and downs 

I have em' all the time. I love the ups! I feel normal. I think it's all part of recovery. Takes a lot of time, ya know?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Hell I know what you mean!
I have cycles too and I always think that all the good days before were just meaningless when I drop into hell in any case at times.
But, you know, the balance of good and bad times shifts towards the good times steadily, I expect the light moments to prevail in the longrun.


----------

